# Mehrere Wörter in einer PDF unabhängig voneinander markieren



## Alexander Groß (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

siehe Betreff. Geht das?

In Word oder writer funktioniert es.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Mai 2010)

Hi,
nicht das ich wüßte. Du kannst mit dem Text-Auswahlwerkzeug, wenn du die cmd oder strg Taste dazu drückst, einen Rahmen aufziehen.  Aber wirklich unabhängig voneinander sind die Wörter dann auch nicht, da sie irgendwie in der Nähe sein müssen. Und wenn du noch die Shift-Taste dazu drückst scheint es so als ob man noch weitere Wörter auswählen kann aber sobald man die Maustatse zu aktivieren drückt verschwindet die erste Auswahl.
Hast du mal versucht die PDF in Word zu importieren? Ansonsten gibts auch Programme mit denen man ein PDF- in ein Word-Dokument konvertieren kann. Natürlich nur in Grenzen.

Viele Grüße

PS: ich hab jetzt ganz vergessen zu fragen welches Programm du verwenden möchtest. Mein Antwort bezog sich jetzt auf Acrobat Pro.


----------



## zyclop (4. Mai 2010)

Wenn du uns die Verwendung erklären würdest, könnten wir dir evtl. einen Workaround anbieten.

Hier findest du Online PDF to DOC Converter.

http://www.pdftoword.com/

gruss zyclop


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frau lernt und bekommt Unterlagen als PDF Dokumente. Um besser zusammenzufassen, wäre es sehr praktisch nur bestimmte Abschnitte/Wörter zu markieren, diese in die Zwischenablage zu packen und dann auf ein neues Dokument zu übertragen. Damit könnte sie sich eine Art Lernkartenworkflow aufbauen.

Sie hat einen Mac und verwendet dort  die pdfs.

Alex


----------



## tombe (4. Mai 2010)

Hi Alex,

also mit "AltGr" kannst du auch in einem PDF Dokument einen bestimmten Bereich markieren und ihn kopieren. Allerdings klappt (zumindest bei mir) das Einfügen z.B. in Word dann nicht wirklich.

Wenn du jetzt aber in einem langen Text beispielsweise das erste, das fünfte, das neunt, das ... Wort markieren willst, dann wirst du es wohl einzeln machen müssen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zyclop (4. Mai 2010)

Ja das denke ich auch. Was hierbei mühsam ist, ist das ständige wechseln der Dokumente. Hier könntest du einen Multiclipboard nehmen. Damit kannst du einfach markieren Ctrl+C und dann fügt es den Inhalt in einen Zwischenspeicher. Diesen kannst du dann im Stapelverfahren abarbeiten/einfügen.

Beispiel: http://m8software.com/clipboards/freeclip/freeclip.htm

Hoffe das hilft, resp. ist es ein möglicher Workaround.

gruss zyclop


----------



## tombe (4. Mai 2010)

Entweder so ein Hilfsprogramm wie von zyclop vorgeschlagen, oder einfach Word und den PDF-Reader so am Bildschirm anordnen das beide neben- oder untereinander sichtbar sind. Dann im PDF Dokument die Wörter markieren und per "Drag and Drop" in das Word Dokument ziehen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

also Word steht Ihr leider nicht zur Verfügung. Und in Pages klappt es leider auch nicht.


Alex


----------



## zyclop (4. Mai 2010)

Oh stimmt du hast einen MAC, dann hilft dir mein Tool auch nicht viel. Such mal nach einem MAC Clipboard Tool. Leider kann ich dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen.

grz


----------



## Xervos (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

habe mal auf die Schnelle das gefunden 

http://echoone.com/filejuicer/pdf-to-word

vll hilft dir das 

lg


----------

